# Which camera ???



## bf33 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello

I would like to buy a camera to me but I do not know which. I do not have a large budget, 500 euros thus 500 dollars  to photograph my aquarium  


That you advise me ???

thank you


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

*Which Camera*

This is a simple consideration, but if overlooked could cause you much frustration. Make sure you can have an off camera flash. One that will sync with the camera, and if possible have TTL capability.

André


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The features that the camera must have so you can take aquarium pictures are:

- manual focus mode
- macro ability (either built-in or with a special lens)
- exposure compensation
- shutter priority mode (or manual mode, or aperture mode)
- white balance settings
- ability to turn the built-in flash off
- ability to connect an external flash

Virtually all cameras that cost $300 and up have all of the above. The choice is a matter of personal preference.

Once again, a good site to compare cameras is: www.dpreview.com

--Nikolay


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Another good review site: http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------

